# Solved: Hyperlinks Blocked in Excel and Word



## dfriend846 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, All,

I hope someone can help me on this. I don't know why this is happening (it was not this way in the past) but whenever I try to execute a hyperlink in Excel I receive an error message stating, "This operation has been canceled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator." If I copy the file and use it on another computer the hyperlink works. 

My computer is not a corporate computer and I am the only user. It runs Windows 7 and Office 2007. It is on a (wired) network with the Home classification. I also use Norton Internet Security. 

Does anyone have any idea what setting is causing this and how can I change it?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

A lil googling brought me this, hope it helps http://www.slipstick.com/problems/link_restrict.htm


----------



## dfriend846 (Aug 11, 2005)

Steve,

Thanks very much. I actually did uninstall Chrome a few weeks ago but would never have made the connection.

Dennis


----------

